# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Фильм наизнанку.

## Sanych

Предлагаю такую игру. Пишем как бы выглядел фильм если просмотреть его от конца к началу.

*Пример* - "Достучаться до небес"
_Можно увидеть как 2 парня посмотрев на море, выпутываются из различных историй, отвозят бандитскому боссу миллион в багажнике машины и в конце фильма оба оказываются в больничной палате для больных раком.
_

Можно конечно и по развёрнутее ответ

----------


## Sanych

А вот ещё, в одном фильме америкоском слышал, не помню в каком правда 
Если посмотреть порнуху задом на перёд, то можно увидеть, как проститутка платит деньги за то, что потом с ней сделают

----------


## Banderlogen

Граф Монтекристо:
Довольный граф оставляет свою невесту и сына врагу, устраивает шоу, продает поместье, закапывает клад. Затем на корабле контрабандистов подбирается к замку Иф, хитрыми путями пробирается внутрь, где с товарищем по несчастью забывает экономику, боевое искусство, терят навыки чтения и письменности.
Но все заканчивается и нашего героя силой уводят из замка. Допрос, невеста, корабль и так далее.

----------


## MOHAPX

Смотрел вот женюсь на первой встречной. Так так в начале фильма разводятся главные герои, потом общаются, общаютсяя, общаяются, потом короче расстаются в какой то столовой. НО главное тут: то что они потом не помнят друг друга, вообще, как будто не встречались. А ну да он потом воскрешает из мертвых свою первую, забирает кольцо и уходит из кафе в форме Амура (в трусах и с луком).

----------


## Sanych

*"Москва слезам не верит"*
3 дамы. Одна из директоров завода, становиться обычной работягой с ключом гаечным на фотке. Бросает хорошего друга Гошу, сходиться с Родиком. Вторая разводиться с мужем электриком и не рожает 3-их сыновей. А третья сходиться с бросившим пить хоккеистом Гуриным. И в итоге все три девчёнки становятся лимитчицами в женской общаге.

----------


## MOHAPX

Тэкс. Пройдёмся по Джентельменам удачи. Дело было так. Один археолог (видимо добрый) отдаёт в руки шлем самого А. Македонского в руки какого -то рецидивиста, причем делает это с радостью. Тот его выбрасывает в водоём и исчезает (всё за кадром естесно). Трое же помощников псевдо рецидивиста вместе с Доцентом отправляются прямиком на дачу к археологу. Там они неплохо празднуют новый год, после празднования уезжают на какойто заброшенный дом, который был потушен без потерь. Там видимо продолжают отмечать, таким образом они добрались до Казахстана (вроде). После сих действий видимо от мучений советси джентельмены хитро сели в тюрьму) А доцент продолжил работу в детском садике.

----------


## Sanych

Прикольно, а ещё в самом начале фильма Доцент мнгновенно отращивает себе волосы из лысины

----------


## BiZ111

Загадочная История Бенджамина Баттона. Ничего особенного  младенец вырастает в младенца

----------

